# [Honest Review] Laptop Cooling Fan pad- Xpro Xp-277



## bhvm (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello There!
I Brought 2 of These products and got delivered in a week on COD From Amazon

1 Superb Packaging with by Amazon with Bubble pillows and overall cartoon Box, Delivery time was about a week.
2. The product received as advertised. here is my Review-
My poor HDDs were touching 48.C and CPU was almost 66.C so i was looking high and low for a good laptop Cooler. I found these Xpro ones on Amazon which had USB ports too! The USB is actually 3+1, That means 1 Input and 3 output. The Hub is actually piss poor USB 1.1 (which brought message "this device can perform faster.....") So its better reserved for Mouse/Mobile charging only.
There's a separate power button for fan if you want to turn off the fan but keep using the USB HUB. This is a very convenient

One Gripe I have is that the cooler is way too thick even with adjustable at lowest position it gives an uncomfortable typing experience and just looks plain ugly. Actually as you'll see from my Photo, the Cooler is Thicker than the laptop that's on it! Its like twice the thickness of my 7 year old silver laptop and perhaps 4 times compared to modern slim laptops. This is just plain bad design.

Other flaw is that cooling effect is not prominent, It was not able to cool my HDD/CPU any lower than as without the Cooling pad. I guess the flaw is in design where there is now space below the fan, and the fan is encased in a BOX like structure above and below that prevents air for reaching the fan at all, I could feel the air flow only when stand is raised to full levels which is not possible due to already boxy thickness.

Mod 1-
I had a feeling that the Mesh grille is very obtrusive and should be done away with. I flipped it over, and it was easy to pop off the Mesh. There are some 8 tabs on the underside and you can carefully bend them to Non-destrictively take apart the Grille. and There i was. BAM. Cooling just doubled. I could actually feel the air blowing. So this small mod if mine really puts this product where it was meant to be in the First Place.

P.s- Digit is not allowing me to upload pics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

Why you didn't simply replace the thermal paste instead of buying a cooling pad? 
Use 3rd party image sharing sites like imgur.


----------



## bhvm (May 2, 2015)

I hope you recognize its a Laptop, and its not easy to pop it open and change paste etc.
Anyways, Thermal paste Irrelevant for HDD temps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

bhvm said:


> I hope you recognize its a Laptop, and its not easy to pop it open and change paste etc.
> Anyways, Thermal paste Irrelevant for HDD temps.


Its easy to open the laptop up and change paste. I have done it for 3 laptops at my home. You just have to know which screws you need to open.

Since the CPU was reaching 66-70 degrees, it was responsible for HDD's surrounding temperature. If CPU's temps were lowered, it'll ultimately affect HDD's temperature too.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its easy to open the laptop up and change paste. I have done it for 3 laptops at my home. You just have to know which screws you need to open.
> 
> Since the CPU was reaching 66-70 degrees, it was responsible for HDD's surrounding temperature. If CPU's temps were lowered, it'll ultimately affect HDD's temperature too.


 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] 

Could you provide a good guide detailing how to do this procedure?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @SaiyanGoku
> 
> Could you provide a good guide detailing how to do this procedure?



It varies from laptop to laptop and there are detailed disassembly videos/tutorials available too.

General approach should be removing the bottom cover screws and battery to remove the bottom cover and/or top cover/palm rest.
Then one should remove the connections to motherboard like keyboard, touchpad, display, bluetooth, speakers, heatsink, etc
Detach the keyboard, touchpad, display, etc from laptop.
Remove screws from heatsink assembly
Remove the heatsink assembly and clean the fan. If its not spinning freely, oil it (a single small drop of machine oil).
Clean the old thermal paste off by using Isopropyl Alcohol (or Nail polish remover but use extreme caution in this case) and a microfibre cloth.
Apply new thermal paste, either dot method or spread method.
NEVER apply excess paste. It'll be wasted and can damage the mobo if its metal based.
Proceed to re-assemble the laptop in the reverse order of disassembling it.

Most pastes require some curing time before they start to perform optimally. I've read that Noctua NT-H1 doesn't requires much time and is cheaper alternative to Arctic Silver 5 and IC Diamond. Planning to buy it next week or so from primeabgb.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It varies from laptop to laptop and there are detailed disassembly videos/tutorials available too.
> 
> General approach should be removing the bottom cover screws and battery to remove the bottom cover and/or top cover/palm rest.
> Then one should remove the connections to motherboard like keyboard, touchpad, display, bluetooth, speakers, heatsink, etc
> ...




Thanks... Gonna try that in the near future!!!


----------

